# Hiking liberty lake park



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Hiking Liberty Lake Park, which is next to liberty lake, Washington. I had the grand opportunity to hike this trail while my wife and I were visiting my wifes mother and step dad. My wife and I flew into Spokane Washington.

My wife and her sister droppoed me off at the park early that morning. While on a hiking trip, I usually walk at 1 mile per hour. So I told my wife and her sister that I would finished in about 8 gours - 1 hour for every mile the trail is long.

My daypack was a Jansport of about 1,300 cubic inches. Contents included GPS, compass, MRE, 2 bottles of water, water filter and a couple of other things. 

The trail starts off at liberty lake park, goes along a creek, up a slight incline and finally into a nice wooded area. From there its steep climb up 13 switchbacks. Once you reach the top of the switch backs there is a nice vantage point that over looks liberty lake, and the city of liberty lake. This is a grand view, its one of those time you hope you take lots of pictures.

When you leave the vantage point and continue along the trail, it opens up to the left. The view is amazing. Part of the trail has no trees on the left, mainly because of the steep drop off. But this is where you can see between the mountains. The trail goes back into the tree line, crosses a couple of nice streams. Then continues to the 
top of the mountain where a boy scout camp is. This is where I stopped and had lunch - which was an MRE.

The downhill trail was maybe worse then the uphill climb. I could really feel the pressure on my knees when the slope got too bad. The good thing, there were some spots to stop and take some good pictures.

When I finally reached the trailhead, and called my wife on the cell phone, they were not finished at the shopping mall. That means I did not have a ride home, so I pulled a Forest Gump - I just kept on walking. What was supposd to be about an 8 mile hike turned into a 12 - 13 mile hike including the walk from the trail head to my father in-laws house.


----------



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

great photos Kev ! A view like that is definitely worth the 13 mile hike.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you. I just wish I would have taken more pictures.


----------

